# hiding drugs



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know how to 'link' it but if someone where to google "how to hide drugs" you wont believe the crap on it (LITERALLY)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

no matter where you can think of, someone has already thought it.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

apparently a really good Narc/street cop from Texas (I think...) is the among the best in the nation with getting drugs.... 

and now he's writing a book showing everyone how to hide them!


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

That is what I hate about the media. They tell you the best palces to set off a bomb if you are going to do it because how unsecure it is. I remember one station was talking about a meth lab and describing how it was done. Some people are just plain stupid. I don't know if any of you have heard of or read the Jolly Roger Anarchist cook book, but they tell you how to make home made bombs, fertilizer bombs, napalm, pipe bombs, they also tell you how to make home made drugs. It's crazy that this kind of stuff is aloud to be sold.


----------

